# Anyone here is "Furry" ?



## rest0re (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone here is "Furry" ? If you know what it means then just raise your arm! We "Furries" must unite...


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 4, 2007)

I like furries a lot


----------



## Mooney (Nov 4, 2007)

A furry is someone who like to dress up like an animal when they have sex.

Sonic pr0n... is just plain wrong.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 4, 2007)

I know this thread is not going to end well


----------



## flai (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I like furries a lot


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 4, 2007)

^Winner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Furries...sick sob's.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 4, 2007)

I would totally hit Jessica Rabbit.  Does that make me a furry?


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I would totally hit Jessica Rabbit.Â Does that make me a furry?



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say no.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 4, 2007)

4chan has a word for you people...

...and that word is *furfags*


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

lmfao. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




never heard of furries before now and I'm very amused.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 4, 2007)

Vaguely. I like some of the art and have joined a few communities, but, like most internet communities--especially those neck-deep in perversion-- there's a high level of pure bullshit I'd rather not wade through.

Also, no I don't have a "fursona" because roleplaying is for fags.

Also also, CSI episode for hilarity if you don't know what it is.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I like furries a lot


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 4, 2007)

cc2iscool is furry.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 4, 2007)

It's been going on for some time...


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 4, 2007)

lol furfags

Sorry, I just had to say that.


----------



## robi (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry, I shave.


----------



## rest0re (Nov 4, 2007)

seriously, this message wasn't written me. i was at demoparty, and somebody used my computer to make joke here!


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> seriously, this message wasn't written me. i was at demoparty, and somebody used my computer to make joke here!



Finnish demoparty's sound weird then


----------



## Cairpre (Nov 5, 2007)

My friends brother is a furry.  He would wear his suit to poker nights.


It was creepy.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

i have hairy nips im i a furry ?


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> lol furfags
> 
> Sorry, I just had to say that.




-.-''

Oh, and by the way Mewgia, I'm not here.

Yes, let's go with that.


----------



## calvin_0 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm obssese with Cat girls and Humanoid cat (some call it Were Cat)

so i'm in?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(calvin_0 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> I'm obssese with Cat girls and Humanoid cat (some call it Were Cat)
> 
> so i'm in?




yes. you sicken me.


----------



## Jax (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## calvin_0 (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> yes. you sicken me.



how is that sick? anyway nice figure, gotta get one of those XD


----------



## cubin' (Nov 6, 2007)

lol. To each his own I guess. Don't worry you don't sicken me I was mostly joking I just think the act of furry is sickening. (having sex with human/cats)

Oops thought this was the testing forum. 

Hope you didn't take offense.


----------



## calvin_0 (Nov 6, 2007)

no, it doesnt offended me....just wonder....how my obssesion can sicken people....


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 6, 2007)

Im furry, in the natural way.

I think fantisizing about bestiality using your own body is pretty wrong...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 6, 2007)

rrrmmm.... fur.... sounds soft and cuddly.... why not?


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 6, 2007)

Let me educate you ;D






I think i don't know any furries (or at least nobody wants to tell me)
but everyone has his little fetish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If some of my friends suddenly told me he is Gay/Furry/Scat/Piss.....i'd be scared. Some things are better if you don't know them.

EDIT 2: Somehow I think "Some things are better if you don't know them." isn't proper english :/


----------



## calvin_0 (Nov 6, 2007)

lol XD according to that cart, i am 50% furry XD


----------



## cubin' (Nov 6, 2007)

Great chart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't mind gay people but anything beyond furry is a bit too much for me to handle.

Btw: that cat in your avatar is fucked up


----------



## Urza (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> If some of my friends suddenly told me he is Gay.....i'd be scared.


Looks like we have quite the bigot here.


----------



## enarky (Nov 6, 2007)

Furry.


----------



## calvin_0 (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Furry.



this is the real things --> Furry Fandom


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 6, 2007)

Furries are disgusting =\


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If some of my friends suddenly told me he is Gay.....i'd be scared.
> ...



Oh c'mon. You wouldn't feel awkward if one of you pals said: "You know, i'm into Gay/Scat/Piss" or whatever ?


----------



## Hitto (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> ...


I think it's very awkward of you to put gay, scat and piss into the same category.
Repressed sexuality, anyone?


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Everyone has their own thing. Keep it your own thing.

- Sam


----------



## ooh44 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm not a furry but I like fur, fluffy or something like that. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2007)

I like warm sweaters on girls.  Makes them cuddly.


----------

